# breakfast????



## k turner (22 Jul 2008)

Hi. I'm a newbie, been riding a week since a 35 yr break since childhood. I have many physical problems and I am only wanting to ride 1 mile to my pony and back again, twice a day, as I have sold the car.

I am doing the trip 1 mile each way only once in the late afternoon at the moment, but I do need to work up to twice. I have tried to go half an hour after breakfast, but kept getting stitch. Tried twice now in the last 10 days.

Seeing as the problems I have are hypoglycaemia and fibromyalgia and Chronic Fatigue, as well as lots of Oesteoarthritis, I need to have breakfast for the hypo problem, and need something to fuel my muscles as well.

I am in a very hilly area, and at present cycle on the flat, and about half way up the hills, then get off and walk to the top, then ride on the flat again.

I know a mile is no challenge for most of you on here, but with my problems it is. 

Any ideas on what to have and how long to wait so I dont get stitch on the first hill????


----------



## Tynan (22 Jul 2008)

blimey

can't help thinking this might be one for your gp


----------



## k turner (22 Jul 2008)

Doctors are useless. I want to know what you eat before long rides and how long to wait so you dont get stich, or indigestion. Just think of my one mile as your 100 miles.


----------



## Sapper (22 Jul 2008)

[email]kturner1@tiscali.co.uk[/email] said:


> Doctors are useless. I want to know what you eat before long rides and how long to wait so you dont get stich, or indigestion. Just think of my one mile as your 100 miles.




When I cycle to work, I tend to cycle on an empty stomach these days. Long story but since my chicken px two years ag, I find it hard er to eat breakfast daily.

So I cycle to work on an empty stomach, and eat fruit etc.

Now there is another thred on these forums about heath fitness food etc, that may be a better place to look.


but here are my thoughts...

What do you eat for breakfast normally? Could you cope with for example a banana mashed in yoghurt before the cycle and then have a fuller break fast later? But I would expect to exercise about 30 minutes after eating for me.

But ideally for exercising, your breakfast needs to be lite, though different people have different characteristics, preferences.

As part of your 'training' period, could you get a lift/walk after breakfast and cycle later? The reason I say that is because as your body gets conditioned to the exercise, the associated stitch can disappear.


Does this help??

Adrian


----------



## Maz (22 Jul 2008)

[email]kturner1@tiscali.co.uk[/email] said:


> Doctors are useless.


Why?


----------



## Sapper (22 Jul 2008)

Maz said:


> Why?




Depends o n the circumstances...

But an experience tha tI ahd with my GP, whose breath smells like an ashtray and my beer gut resembles his thigh!

I had a general medical for some reason. He took blood, measured my pulse rate etc. My Pulse raete was good for a guy of my age etc and he seemed generally pleased. 

As a parting shot, he suggested I should lose weight. I replied any advice, any suggestions?

He mumbled about being out of time and that I should use the internet!

So whist some GPs can be very good, it depends on various factors.

Adrian


----------



## k turner (22 Jul 2008)

My reason for asking is that the pony lives out in summer, but from November on he goes in the stable at night, so I will have to be there to let him out and give him breakfast at 6am and to bring him in and give him supper at 4pm, everyday.

That has been fine with a car for the past 6 years, but now I have sold it as it was getting more difficult to drive with cramps from sitting still and I have snapped my anterior cruciate ligament and torn both medias on my clutch leg. 

So I took the brave and so far not totally stupid route of buying a bicycle. I am not out of breath anymore after only 10 days and the sweating is getting better, and I am using 2nd and 3rd gears on the flat now.

I usually have 2 weetabix with branflakes and a little oats to keep me full till lunchtime. Cant keep getting up to go to the kitchen havent got enough energy.

I will try cutting down to three tablespoons only and take a banana and apple with me. If I eat at 5am and feed cats and dogs, and leave about 5.45 I could be there about 6.15 (taking me 25 mins at the moment including walking up hills). Only takes 12 mins home as it is a lot of downhill.

Are the energy drinks, creatin, whey powder, protein powder etc going to help build up muscle quickly or are they just a waste of money???? I took Boost yesterday and today and found it easier, but I am getting fitter as well so cant say which it was.


----------



## gbb (22 Jul 2008)

What about your bike kt...
If its hilly, and you're struggling with strength / stamina, you maybe need (assuming you havnt already got one) a bike with as wider range of gears as you can get. This could allow you to take on the hill slowly, but uses much less strength to get up it.
Has you bike got a Megarange sprocket on the back ? Its the biggest one on the back wheel, and could be 34 tooth. This would help a lot.


----------



## k turner (22 Jul 2008)

Maz - My doctor looks things up on the internet in front of me and I tell him that what he is prescribing I have had before and all the blood tests, etc, etc, but he still insists on doing the useless normal things.

I have been taking care of myself with regards to meds and things you shouldn t take for 25 years now. Oesteo's and chiro's are great, but the phyisos just give you a sheet of excercises from the other side of the desk and tell you to come back in a month and get another sheet.

I have done more with my own massage equipment, ice packs, heat packs, internet meds, etc in the last few weeks than they have done in years. 

Anything that will work is addictive so you cant have it. What great sense that makes!!!! Some of the things I do to get relief are possitively life threatening, never mind addictive. lol.

I have started a good diet and with the bicycle I am going to just do it myself!!!


----------



## chrisuren (22 Jul 2008)

IF its just 1 mile, Can't you walk?


----------



## Dayvo (22 Jul 2008)

chrisuren said:


> IF its just 1 mile, *Can't you walk?*



Try reading the original post again!


----------



## k turner (22 Jul 2008)

gbb - I think they have sold me the wrong thing actually. It is an apollo cross country with wide treads like wellies underneath. (Like bmx tyres). It is 17 inch, which my neighbour says is too small. It has been back twice to be fixed in the first three days, but I cant take it back anymore as I cant cycle 16miles yet. My neighbour who has been cycling for 40 years adjusted everything for me. He moved the seat forward, handle bars up, seat up, fixed the geaers as they were missing and the chain was jumping off. I have 18 gears. But only use up to no.3 or 4 at present. (3 on the left and 6 on the right.)


----------



## k turner (22 Jul 2008)

davo - cant walk that far it is too tiring, I seem to *glide along so quickly on the bike*, just have to walk the top half of the hills. _If I get bad in winter I will take the bus._


----------



## k turner (22 Jul 2008)

Could you give me comments on those muscle building formulas etc and if they will work quickly and some more breakfast suggestions. Could I drink a few of those things so I dont get indigestion and stich?


----------



## Sapper (22 Jul 2008)

*A mile is better than nothing - keep it up*



[email]kturner1@tiscali.co.uk[/email] said:


> Could you give me comments on those muscle building formulas etc and if they will work quickly and some more breakfast suggestions. Could I drink a few of those things so I dont get indigestion and stich?



To be honest, I think you should avoid them. They can work as part of a managed life style.

All you need is a sensible diet, geared towards your physiological conditions. Just ensure lowish in fat and a sensible cross between carbs and protein.

It seems like your fitness is already improving. You are also fortunate in that you have an incentive, a need to cycle the four trips a day. Esp the trips home.

I would revisit your bike, I am not in a position to suggest alternatives, but yo probably need a hybrid bike with sensible tyres rather than the huge chunky tyres. Maybe your neighbour can advise?

Hope this helps.

As Isaid your fitness seems to be improving, it takes time and dedication. Eat sensibly as well.

Adrian


----------



## k turner (22 Jul 2008)

Thanks Sappa. I usually only have 3 meals a week and fill up on cereal and apples, it is easier than cooking. But this last 10 days I have been making myself eat better. I am now having cheese, eggs, tuna, bread, rice, I also bought Horlicks and Hot chocolate to have a litre of milk everyday. I definately have more energy. I just wanted a short cut with those muscle building things so I dont have to cook. I have also been eating carrots at the horse's yard to give me energy to ride home.

I think a light weight bike with thin smooth tyres would have been easier than this one??


----------



## yello (22 Jul 2008)

I feel completely out of my depth in suggesting anything, and I really wish I could provide the perfect answer for you... but obviously I can't. I think all anyone can do is offer suggestions.

You sound as though you know yourself, your general health and well being pretty darned well. Better than your GP. I'd suggest you trust yourself with finding your own solution. 

I find (and I'm not comparing myself to you) that I have to experiment a little with any advice I am given, or anything I read somewhere. From what you've read here, or elsewhere, pick and choose on the basis of what you feel might work for you. Experiment with it, see how you go and change as you feel. 

Listen to your body (I hope that doesn't sound too new agey!), if you have a craving for something it's probably due to the system wanting carbs, or protein, or whatever. I'll often ride before breakfast, but I suspect no breakfast is not an option for you, you need the energy stores. But you don't have to eat a lot, a small bowl of porridge with some honey may be enough... and take a banana or cereal bar with you.

I do think it'll be trial and error for you to find the answer though.


----------



## Dayvo (22 Jul 2008)

KT!

Firstly welcome to this forum; there is a lot of good advice to be found here.  

You mentioned that your breathing and sweating are coming under control, which just shows you that your stamina and fitness is improving, and should continue to do so. 

Whilst wanting to encourage cycling in every possible way, I was wondering if buying a small moped/scooter might be more convenient/practical for you, particularly in the darker, wetter, colder months. 

http://www.scooter.co.uk/50cc-scooters-for-sale.html

As regards breakfast, I would recommend a bowl of porridge with honey and a banana, and a glass of milk. You journey is only a mile, but how long are you with your pony before you return home? 

Some dried/fresh fruit or some cake/chocolate/energy bar should see you home, when you can have a hearty dinner.

But whatever you decide, good luck to you!


----------



## Sapper (22 Jul 2008)

*Sound Advice Yello*

Hi Yello,

I agree with you whole heartedly...

KT (I like that) this is the other thread I was referring to earlier

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=25 

Something I have just remembered. I read in a science magazine (New Scientist?) regarding isotonic and energy drinks. I am sure that the article recommended the best drink to drink is semi-skimmed milk after exercise. It has all the salts that the body needs coupled with a balance of carbs, protein and some fat. 


Adrian


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2008)

Don't take muscle supplements with your conditions - how about an energy drink like Isostar Long Energy/PSP etc... - you can mix it up how strong you like it - most are a bit potent on full strength.

Your breakfast is the ideal sort of thing for long release, but that coupled with chronic fatigue may not help for the get up and go. An energy drink may give you enough get up and go to get there, then have breakfast there.

It can take time for your stomach to get used to the food intake - I eat oats/musili just before I go out, but I've got used to it with such a small delay - if I don't eat, I just end up munching all morning....

I'd advise trying various suggestions now, rather than in the winter months, so you can get it right now for you. It's a bit tricky for us to advise, other than what most of us do, but none of us really understand your conditions. My brother has suffered chronic fatigue or possibly ME but it's never been pin pointed - he's in his early 20's, slim, but sometimes has to stay in bed...that said, he's just qualified as a dentist !

Keep asking away, and we'll do what we can to help !


----------



## gbb (22 Jul 2008)

[email]kturner1@tiscali.co.uk[/email] said:


> gbb - I think they have sold me the wrong thing actually. It is an apollo cross country with wide treads like wellies underneath. (Like bmx tyres). It is 17 inch, which my neighbour says is too small. It has been back twice to be fixed in the first three days, but I cant take it back anymore as I cant cycle 16miles yet. My neighbour who has been cycling for 40 years adjusted everything for me. He moved the seat forward, handle bars up, seat up, fixed the geaers as they were missing and the chain was jumping off. I have 18 gears. But only use up to no.3 or 4 at present. (3 on the left and 6 on the right.)



Apologies in advance if i state the obvious 

Has your friend pumped up the tyres as hard as he reasonably can. Underinflated tyres sap away your effort.
Can you lock the front suspension ? Again, suspension will sap you unesseccarily.
Maybe think about some better tyres. Thinner, and maybe more road specific. Again, this will help.
You've only been cycling a week ? Your muscles need a while to strengthen...thats the same for all of us at first. 

Keep at it kt.....


----------



## yello (22 Jul 2008)

Do you feel okay on a litre of milk a day? Full fat?? That's a fair amount in my opinion and would give me a bit of stomach discomfort.


----------



## k turner (22 Jul 2008)

Thanks all. Keep the suggestions coming.

I will check the tyre pressure and find out about the suspension. I will also investigate better/easier tyres. I am trying to get a gel seat cover and was advised to buy a new seat. Very soon all I will be left with is the frame. lol. Definately got the wrong bike.

I will try cutting down my breakfast and taking some things with me and finish breakfast there, or at home. (It is tiring to eat and digest as well). Sounds silly that.

I will buy some of those drinks suggested, like I said I tried boost yesterday and today. I have to be careful with red bull and drink is slowly or get a sugar crash afterwards, then of course I have another one to keep going again. Bad catch 22 to get into that one. I divided the boost into four bottles and sipped away all day long to spread out the effect.

Back to those build up formulas again, if I have some of that to give me the energy to get going then I will be able to cycle and have energy to make a big breakfast when I get back. They are very expensive though. Even the bars are £20 for 10. Maybe I will get some and experiment.

Is stitch because your body is taking the energy into your stomach for digestion or is it a muscle that cramps or both?


----------



## k turner (22 Jul 2008)

Yello - I have always had a litre of semi skimmed in the boxes, most is for the cereal I have all the time. I got the runs when I was pregnant and having 2 litres a day, but when I went back to one I was OK again.

I was wondering if I have a problem with dairy, as I find bread gives me indigestion if it is white, but not the brown if I have less.

I have four bottles of water a day as well with my pills, so plenty liquid. I have just increased from 3 litres a day to about 5 as I want enough so I dont cramp my hamstrings cycling.


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2008)

Right - just buy a powder energy drink - about £10 a tub, and if mixed without shoving loads in, it will last you - don't go spending for the sake of it.

A stitch hmmm - it's not food - much more common with running - here is an explanation......off the web but seems reasonable..... the thing about food shouldn't affect cycling as the body is static - not bouncing about. With time and getting fitter, the stitch will go.... I find that breathing out very fast, when running, and repeating, helps - I never get it cycling though !

_The reason for stitch is simple. The inner organs are hanging from several ligaments, which, in turn, are fixed to the diaphragm, the muscular "plate" between chest and abdomen. Liver, spleen, stomach, small intestine and colon form a weight of several kilograms, hanging from the diaphragm. The impact of every step forces the inner organs to move downwards. Additionally, the diaphragm moves upwards on every expiration to force air out of the lungs. This continuous up/down stress may cause a cramp in the diaphragm: stitch. Stitch occurs most often on the right hand side because of the liver being the heaviest organ, and therefore the one stressing the diaphragm the most.
_
_Should you suffer from stitch, the first (and best) cure is to slow down or stop until the stitch is gone. If you do not want to stop, you can try to press your hand onto the part of your abdomen where the stitch is, and release the pressure on expiration. Repeat this several times._
_
An advanced method requires some thoughts about the reason why stitches occur. You should try to synchronise your breathing pattern with your running, and exhale when the foot on the not hurting side touches the ground, i.e. when you have stitch in your right hand side, try to exhale when your left foot touches the ground. You do not need to worry about inspiration - if your expiration is right, your inspiration will be, too. If you manage to keep this breathing pattern, your diaphragm moves downward at the same time as your intestines, thus decreasing the stress._


----------



## Sapper (22 Jul 2008)

[email]kturner1@tiscali.co.uk[/email] said:


> Is stitch because your body is taking the energy into your stomach for digestion or is it a muscle that cramps or both?



Does this help?


----------



## k turner (22 Jul 2008)

Fossyant - that explanation is great. 

I hold my core muscles tight when riding the horse, but I need control for my body and his. 

I feel I dont need to control the bike so I have been saving my energy for pedalling and letting everything else hang loose, so to speak, and relax my shoulders and hands as well.

When you ride a horse every muscle in your body it tense (being held) as you need to influence which way and what speed you are going by using your whole body.

I have just been letting everything go slack on the bike. Although when I look at other bike riders, which I didnt do before, I notice they look very tense and strained and putting real effort in like I would on a horse. (Those ones in the right gear on fast bikes).

So should I be using my core muscles to keep diaphram etc in place, I can hold them for a long time effortlessly from the horse riding.


----------



## k turner (22 Jul 2008)

Sappa - briefly scanned the article in your post, I see horseriding was on the list of sports that bounces things around. Seeing as I use core muscle control on a horse, that is why I dont get stich. I also warm up properly in case they play up and I have to move fast for balance and keeping control, cant afford to have a torn muscle because you didint warm up before getting on.

I think I need to apply the same principles on the bike. Of course it will go where I want and the speed I want and wont jump 12 foot sideways away from wheely bins or barking dogs! and then spin round and take off home on its own with or without me.

I thought bikes would be easier, but the pedalling and getting out of breath is all aerobic which I am not used to.


----------



## k turner (22 Jul 2008)

Got to get to sleep now, thanks for all the advice, I will try as much as I can tomorrow and check back for more info tomorrow night. 

Thanks ever so much for being a friendly forum, the advice is great, have learnt a lot tonight. Of course the boot is on the other foot to my horseriding where I am doing the advising.

Very greatful, once again.


----------



## fossyant (22 Jul 2008)

Riding a bike - complicated - rights and wrongs - going tense isn't one of them.

It's probably a breathing thing with you - slow and deep, not shallow and fast - takes a massive amount of practice - I've been there on climbs with young lads (well 5 plus years younger than me then...OK....young when I was well seasoned at 23......) ....telling them how to breath as they were going like a turbo, rather than a steam loco....same applies now though, and I constantly remind myself how to breath !

This all takes time though, so think about breathing !

Don't ride tensed up - this expression you see is from the effort put in to spinning the gears - you'll actually just rest your hands on the bike, when fit....i.e. very little weight on your hands. The same goes for the saddle pressure - as you get fitter, the legs will naturally support more of your weight...

Don't try to take in too much - just try one thing at a time -at least it's all written down here and you can look back at it...


----------



## Sapper (22 Jul 2008)

[email]kturner1@tiscali.co.uk[/email] said:


> Got to get to sleep now, thanks for all the advice, I will try as much as I can tomorrow and check back for more info tomorrow night.
> 
> Thanks ever so much for being a friendly forum, the advice is great, have learnt a lot tonight. Of course the boot is on the other foot to my horseriding where I am doing the advising.
> 
> Very greatful, once again.



Sweat dreams...

Relax and enjoy your cycle ride. As your fitness and cycling stamina improves I am sure all your little issues will fade into insignificance over time.

I think what you need to focus on is food types and when, and your tyres.

Adrian


----------



## balzer69 (22 Jul 2008)

kturner1,

like yourself i have recently started cycling again after a long time. These forums have been a valuable resource for advice regarding _cycling_.

However, you sound as if you have complex, longstanding health problems, and I am worried that you will receive unsound _medical_ advice from well meaning forum members. 

You sound as if you would benefit from a consultation with a trained dietician

No one knows what causes a stitch, although there are theories(usually involving the diaphragm). However is completely untrue to imply we have organs hanging off our diaphragm!

Sorry if I sound a bit patronising, yes I am a doctor. Your post has finally stimulated me to contribute to this forum!


----------



## Moonlight (22 Jul 2008)

Hi kt, 

I don't really have anything to add, the breathing is the cure to the stitches though.

Just to say, you may wish to change your name as a spam box may quickly find your email and could send you spam emails. I know from experience.

I admire your determination. Well done.


----------



## boybiker (22 Jul 2008)

I havent read the whole thread so im sorry if this has been suggested but you could get an electric bike so when you come to the hills you have a bit of help. Then once you can do it both ways with the motor on try and do half a mile without the motor on etc.

I know this means more money and i have no idea how good electric bikes are but it seems like a good idea to me?


----------



## summerdays (23 Jul 2008)

[email]kturner1@tiscali.co.uk[/email] said:


> He moved the seat forward, handle bars up, seat up, fixed the geaers as they were missing and the chain was jumping off. I have 18 gears. But only use up to no.3 or 4 at present. (3 on the left and 6 on the right.)



That sounds like an Apollo bike from your description - I once bought one for one of my kids before I started cycling and we could never get all the gears working.

When you say you are using gear 3 on the left.... do you mean the biggest or smallest ring at the front. If it is the biggest ring then that is a big mistake especially with hills. Normally cycling you tend to use the middle ring quite a lot and then the smallest (which is normally numbered 1 on the left), when going up hills. Then you can use 3 - the biggest to wizz down hill.

Not fully understanding your medical condition and how that affects your cycling, but you usually aim to put less power into each revolution, and do more revolutions - called spinning, rather than trying to push really hard - which is called grinding.



[email]kturner1@tiscali.co.uk[/email] said:


> Thanks Sappa. I usually only have 3 meals a week and fill up on cereal and apples, it is easier than cooking. But this last 10 days I have been making myself eat better. I am now having cheese, eggs, tuna, bread, rice, I also bought Horlicks and Hot chocolate to have a litre of milk everyday. I definately have more energy. I just wanted a short cut with those muscle building things so I dont have to cook. I have also been eating carrots at the horse's yard to give me energy to ride home.
> 
> I think a light weight bike with thin smooth tyres would have been easier than this one??



I seem to have a problem cycling after lunch ... I assume the food hasn't got to my muscles yet or all the blood is trying to digest the food. But it may be worth experimenting with different gaps between eatting and cycling. (I don't have that option really as I usually have 1 hour to eat my lunch and get to the next location.) 

Its probably worth mentioning too that you are meant to eat shortly after finishing the cycle ride - something with carbohydrates and proteins - I usually have fruit juice and a handful of nuts to help replenish the energy you have lost from your muscles (gycogen???).


----------



## Andy in Sig (23 Jul 2008)

What about porridge about half an hour before you set off?

And the fact that you've already noticed physical improvements in yourself should make you very optimistic indeed. Provided you don't charge at it, you should carry on improving. After a while you may even find that one mile isn't enough and you want to do more just for the fun of it.


----------



## k turner (23 Jul 2008)

Yes it is an apollo. Bought a gel seat cover today, they wouldnt stop trying to sell me a whole new seat for £50. The cover was only £12, and it really helped a lot today.

I am eating 6 small meals a day now instead of big ones, and that seems to help with the indigestion and stitch. Had a much smaller breakfast, no stitch but my muscles werent warmed up so early so I walked a lot.

In the afternoon I nearly made it all the way without getting off so often. The better diet and boost drink is helping. I am not out of breath anymore (gave up smoking for the second time this year about a month ago).

I am sticking to my usual motto of "little and often" or "slowly, slowly catch a monkey".

I am now sure I will be OK by November to do this twice a day and as you say if I had more flat areas, I wouldnt mind a longer ride now!

I am definately enjoying getting fit and not missing the car at all.


----------



## Sapper (23 Jul 2008)

k turner said:


> Yes it is an apollo. Bought a gel seat cover today, they wouldnt stop trying to sell me a whole new seat for £50. The cover was only £12, and it really helped a lot today.
> 
> I am eating 6 small meals a day now instead of big ones, and that seems to help with the indigestion and stitch. Had a much smaller breakfast, no stitch but my muscles werent warmed up so early so I walked a lot.
> 
> ...



Good for you and keep it up KT

you seem to be getting on the right idea with byour diet and how often you exercise.

Take it easy and as you already have noticed your fitness will come quickly

Adrian


----------



## Muddyfox (23 Jul 2008)

I take my Hat off to you Miss Turner 

you are an amazing woman 

Simon


----------



## Danny (24 Jul 2008)

KT - I appreciate you don't like doctors, but have you considered seeing a nutritionist? I think you probably need some expert advice on what food to eat and when, and I suspect that most of us on the forum are not qualified to give that advice.


----------



## Arch (24 Jul 2008)

Jakes Dad said:


> I take my Hat off to you Miss Turner
> 
> you are an amazing woman
> 
> Simon




Yes, I came to this thread late and don't have much to add but I second this. I have experience of what Chronic Fatique alone can do to someone and for you to be so positive and determined is brilliant.

Nutrition isn't something I know much about, but I'd second the suggestion that you fit slicker tyres, that is a very easy fix to make it easier. And it will get easier. If you ride horses, you'll already have good fitness, but riding a bike IS different (for a start the bugger usually goes where and when you want it to, not always my experience on horseback!) and it'll take a while for a new set of muscles to get acclimatised. 

And hills are something that get better with practice too. I live in York, which is basically flat, so the first day I'm anywhere with hills, I'm rubbish, and it takes a day or so for my hill legs to come back (at which point, I'm a bit less rubbish). Make sure you use a low enough gear so that you aren't 'honking' on the pedals, but your feet can 'spin' round as much as possible.

If, in the worst case, you do still struggle, I also second someone's suggestion of looking into electric assistance. This doesn't have to mean just sitting on a bike and letting it do all the work - there are are bikes that simply help you along when you need it, but still allow you to get the exercise. However, I'm sure, with your attitude, that the right kit, and practise, will get you there. Welcome to the forum, and I hope we can continue to be useful.


----------



## k turner (25 Jul 2008)

I dont think I will get a NHS dietician/nutritionist, and if I ask my doctor to refer me, if you are not on the floor in front of them they will just ask why and tell you to eat better.

I was going to get an electric bike to help on the hills and now I am so glad I didnt, because I would have been lazy and not got any fitter at all.

I saw a scooter go past me and my pony sharer yesterday, we were both on bikes and she said why didnt you get one of those. I said, yeah and how fit would I be then, still smoking and struggling to get up the stairs at home because of muscle wastage.

At least now I can say I am fitter and can walk to the shop, climb the stairs at home and nearly cycle all the way to feed the pony.

I had my second 6am "short" warm up/practice ride this morning, it was great, just to the pub on the corner which only involves one short hill which I can ride up now.

Then I sleep till 2pm when I have to do feed pony. Anything else gets done after that.


----------



## Andy in Sig (25 Jul 2008)

As you seem to be starting from doing almost no mileage with stops etc. it might be interesting for you to keep a diary to monitor your progress. Also if you ever get the chance to get the bike to a flat area you might want to see how many miles you could do then in one go.

Don't be too quick to reject the nutritionist idea as it couldn't do any harm to see what they have to say.


----------



## k turner (25 Jul 2008)

Andy, I would be interested in a nutritionist, what I was trying to say is HOW do I get my doctor to refer me. They wont do it for no reason.

I think I could probably do 5 miles slowly on the flat, but I am in Sheffield, in a town right on the Penine way and there are only hills, where I live, so I couldnt even get to the flat places.

My breaks are squealing very badly and the neighbour toed them in, and said they just have to wear in as the bike is new. I got fed up with the noise and oiled them after I got back this morning.

Dont worry, by that I mean used the squirty stuff they sold me and a cloth on the rims. There was a lot of muck on there. I wiped all the excess off and tried it on the lounge floor (where it lives) and the breaks still work. I will be careful when I go out this afternoon as well.


----------



## Andy in Sig (25 Jul 2008)

I'm afraid I haven't a clue how to get referred. What might be of interest is dietary advice based on blood groups. A bloke called d'adamo has written books on this (you can get the book for your own blood group). A mate of mine who is as sceptical as I am about diet fads put me on to this and I got the book for my blood group. Basically it works on the idea that some foodstuffs are not going to be right for you and some will be. I largely (but not completely) cut out the things I liked but allegedly shouldn't have and have noticed a general improvement in skin condition as well as losing a bit of weight. Google "d'adamo diet". You might think it worth a go.


----------



## k turner (25 Jul 2008)

Andy, I would be interested if you could give me the author name, or book name, or subject name, so I could look on google and find out what it is about. I am Rhesis B Neg, but cant give blood because of the M.E. and I have very low blood pressure, high pulse and low blood sugar, hypoglycaemic. (My blood is no good for anyone, not even me  ).

I dont have to diet, am sigle and 46 and dont have the energy for men, so I dont care about weight really, I'm ok at 60kgs. Except for the tummy from too many chocolate biscuits. But I would be interested in that subject purely from the feeling better and more energy point of view.


----------



## k turner (25 Jul 2008)

Andy, just googled it, (blood group dietry advice) , plenty there, 2 1/2 million to look through. See you later.


----------



## Arch (25 Jul 2008)

k turner said:


> I dont have to diet, am sigle and 46 and *dont have the energy for men*, so I dont care about weight really, I'm ok at 60kgs. Except for the tummy from too many chocolate biscuits.



No offence meant but this made me laugh! They can take a lot of care, though, men, more than a pony! (Also, I know all about the tummy from chocolate biscuits!)

The brake squeal is something you can easily keep on top of - it's caused by tiny vibrations from dirt that builds up, so keeping the rims clean will see to it, like you've done - even just a wipe with some detergent/soapy water every so often.

The fitness diary might be a good idea - although I guess that with the CFS you will probably have good days and bad days, so I guess it's important not to let the worse days discourage you. Once again, I think you're already doing wonderfully just coping and getting on with life that includes as big a commitment as a pony - puts me to shame when I can't be bothered to get down to the allotment, and I'm perfectly well....


----------



## summerdays (25 Jul 2008)

k turner said:


> My breaks are squealing very badly and the neighbour toed them in, and said they just have to wear in as the bike is new. I got fed up with the noise and *oiled them* after I got back this morning.
> 
> Dont worry, by that I mean used the squirty stuff they sold me and a cloth on the rims.



Just to be doubly clear - you haven't oiled either the brake pad or the rim have you.... - I have seen it done - and yes it does sort of stop the squeal - until you crash.



Arch said:


> The brake squeal is something you can easily keep on top of - it's caused by tiny vibrations from dirt that builds up, so keeping the rims clean will see to it, like you've done - even just a wipe with some detergent/soapy water every so often.



Oh you learn something new every day.... I didn't know that - thank you.


----------



## Danny (25 Jul 2008)

The British Association For Applied Nutrition and Nutritional Therapy (BANT) is the governing body for nutritionists. They should be able to provide you with details of approved nutritionists in your area.

Some nutritionists are attached to GPs so it might be possible to get a referral. 

GPs should be actively promoting the take up of exercise by their patients, so suggest you explain to your GP that you are starting to take up cycling and want advice on the best form of diet to support your new activity.


----------



## k turner (27 Jul 2008)

Thanks all some really good suggestions again.

I got there and back twice a day for 3 days now. I had to because Pony got a kick from a big one on his back leg and I have to hose it and put cream on twice a day or the flies will lay eggs in it and he will get maggots. 

Those of you congratulating me on doing this for the pony, may like to know that after my divorce we split one pony each, and this is the childrens pony that I have kept. The children are now 17 and 21!!! and I am still looking after the pony. One daughter engaged and getting married, moving out etc, and I am keeping the pony for the grandchildren. Unfortunately I am the one looking after it now, much like a hamster I suppose!!!

I am using gears 4,5 & 6 now, because I have to pedal less, although it is a little more resistance. I am going so much faster now, and found that I have to press the brakes further, therefore the squeaking has stopped completely on the back and much better on the front.

Is it right that the neighbour said although he has adjusted them, toed in, they will still have to bed in as it is a new bike. He did it a week ago, and they are still squeeling. 

I cant be doing that at 6 in the morning because I will be waking people up, you can hear it from about 3 roads away at that time of the morning!! So now I have to get off and walk the downhills as well to stop the noise.


----------



## fossyant (27 Jul 2008)

Don't worry about noise - cars make far more than that - just ride......


----------



## Sapper (31 Jul 2008)

k turner said:


> Thanks all some really good suggestions again.
> 
> I got there and back twice a day for 3 days now. I had to because Pony got a kick from a big one on his back leg and I have to hose it and put cream on twice a day or the flies will lay eggs in it and he will get maggots.
> 
> ...



So how is it comming along?

Adrian


----------



## k turner (31 Jul 2008)

Got sore legs from doing too much on the hills and going twice a day and using gears 5 and 6 and stopped the Boost drinks.

Dont know which one, or few of those things did it, but have gone back a few steps back to 1 and 2 gears and original route with less hills and getting the drinks again. Today was OK again.

But the brake noise which got fixed yesterday is back with a vengence because it rained. That is what started it in the first place.

Any thoughts about brakes and rain? You could comment on my other thread about brake trouble.


----------



## Andy in Sig (1 Aug 2008)

Don't worry about going back a gear or two, it is, as you surmise a result of making more effort. Stick at the easier level for two or three days until your legs feel fully recovered and then gradually up the effort. It will be a sort of three paces forward, two paces back effect. The good news is that you will notice that you will be falling back every time to a slightly higher level than before.


----------



## k turner (1 Aug 2008)

Andy, I was definately doing too much, but found it very easy yesterday and today when I cut back to my starting level again.

Got a heart monitor from Pharmacy for £7.99. I was worried my heart was going to burst the first two weeks and I was sweating madly. I can breath now and the sweating has settled down and the heart is not straining so much. Just to make sure, my resting rate is 96, always been high, working round the house and using stairs, 120, on my ride today on the uphills I was mostly 140 but twice went to 152. Now I know what the 150 feels like and my max should be 175, so I was going high light to low medium on the picture in the book.

I feel better now knowing what is going on, and I can aim to get it higher. Surprisingly on the way home, a lot of down hill and straights, I was on 115.

I am going to start an excel spreadsheet as suggested by one health site and keep track.

I conquered one of the short hard hills today and let go of the bars waving at my friend, and realised I was riding without holding on!!!

I feel like a toddler, when there is a first for everything everyday. (Doing pavements and trying to stand now as well).

Thanks guys for all the encouragement, but just waffling on here makes me feel I am achieving something.

Bought new brake pads, going to try to put them on tonight and get my friend to check them. Probably take me about 3 hrs watching that cycle site video.


----------



## marinyork (3 Aug 2008)

k turner said:


> Andy, I was definately doing too much, but found it very easy yesterday and today when I cut back to my starting level again.
> 
> Got a heart monitor from Pharmacy for £7.99. I was worried my heart was going to burst the first two weeks and I was sweating madly. I can breath now and the sweating has settled down and the heart is not straining so much. Just to make sure, my resting rate is 96, always been high, working round the house and using stairs, 120, on my ride today on the uphills I was mostly 140 but twice went to 152. Now I know what the 150 feels like and my max should be 175, so I was going high light to low medium on the picture in the book.
> 
> ...



It's none of my business but I'd say a HRM is probably a good buy. When I had CFIDs I had an irregular heartbeat and then stopped using them for a while and started again recently. On the nutrition side, the Sheffield M.E. lot were quite good in the past, don't know what they're like now.


----------



## k turner (4 Aug 2008)

Thanks for that, I am a member of Sheffield ME but they are too far to get to. Buses jolt my spine a lot. And I still have to walk all over the place at the other end, will turn into a 5 hr round trip (bus 1hr each way and walk right across town).

Heart rate monitor is so good, I love it, I now know my heart can take much more, just my breathing and muscles have to catch up. At least I know what I'm doing is safe.

Feel quite ill from eating meat chicken and eggs all the time, so I am going to have a fruit week. Usually I dont have real meat, just fish or quorn and Linda McCartneys. Slimfast meal replacement is nice, I am having a lot of that to get extra meals without having to cook and digest it!


----------



## yoyo (5 Aug 2008)

I have used D'Adamo's Eat Right for Your Type diet with enormous success. IT is not scientifically proven and is rather restrictive but colleagues and family cannot believe the change. I feel so well, no craving for food, no low blood sugar level, clear thinking as opposed to brain fuzziness before, weight loss of 1.5 stone in six months. I had no idea that what one ate could affect so much. The weight loss significantly improved my stamina and hill climbing ability but I did not have any other physical problems. I do attend a naturopath privately and this has been very helpful. Good luck with the cycling. I admire your determination and commitment.


----------



## Andy in Sig (6 Aug 2008)

k turner said:


> Thanks for that, I am a member of Sheffield ME but they are too far to get to. Buses jolt my spine a lot. And I still have to walk all over the place at the other end, will turn into a 5 hr round trip (bus 1hr each way and walk right across town).
> 
> Heart rate monitor is so good, I love it, I now know my heart can take much more, just my breathing and muscles have to catch up. At least I know what I'm doing is safe.
> 
> Feel quite ill from eating meat chicken and eggs all the time, so I am going to have a fruit week. Usually I dont have real meat, just fish or quorn and Linda McCartneys. Slimfast meal replacement is nice, I am having a lot of that to get extra meals without having to cook and digest it!



I've just noticed the difference between your first couple of posts and your most recent couple and I don't think I've ever seen anybody make so much progress in such a short time. I reckon most of that progress is psychological. For instance you now feel quite relaxed about getting your heart racing now and then (obviously reassured by the monitor). Most of the rest of your progress will be physical. In fact I suspect your biggest short term hurdle will be the initial learning curve of fiddling with the bike to keep it in good condition.

Keep it up!


----------



## k turner (7 Aug 2008)

Andy - new bike is marvelous, except for the blow out on day two. Spent 3 1/2 hrs fixing it. Know all about tyres, tubes, slime, pumps, brakes as well. 

Just need to learn about the gears now (settings etc,). I obviously have to maintain this bike myself as the LBS is no good. Enjoying watching Bicycle tutor.com videos. They are very clear and concise.

Well with my new heart rate monitor and better diet, there is no stopping me now.


----------



## Andy in Sig (7 Aug 2008)

As a general rule of thumb for gears (and somebody will correct this if they know better) use the little cog at the front with the 3-4 biggest at the back, the middle with the 3-4 in the middle and the big one with the 3-4 smallest. This stops you getting ridiculous angles on the chain which are mechanically inefficient and help wear it out quicker.

A very good reference book to have on the shelf is Bicycle Technology by Rob van der Plas. This explains everything you need to know about maintenance and a bit of theory too.

It's also a good idea to get hold of a small book on the theory of training with a heart rate monitor. You should be able to pick one up in the sports department of any decent book shop.


----------



## k turner (8 Aug 2008)

I am using the HRM as a preventative really. To make sure I dont do too much. My muscles are getting sore before my rate is too high, so I dont know how long it will take to get my heart up to top end to start getting fit. I keep stopping when my legs tell me to. That is now well below puffing and fast heart beat time. 

In other words, my legs start cramping (fibromyalgia) and ME when my heart beat is only 135. My max is 175 so I dont think my legs will let me get there. Restng is 94. So my lungs and heart are not working much, I dont think.

I am doing more of the hills daily and my lungs and heart dont mind and it is getting easier for my legs too. In the middle of the ride, on the flat, my rate is only 110. Only once did I go to 155 and that was the worst hill at the end of the ride. Usually I walk that as a warm-down.

I should be going at 155 - 165 to be doing any good but I get cramps in the muscles way before that.

Any suggestions?


----------



## fossyant (8 Aug 2008)

Are you pedalling at about 80-90 rpm ?


----------



## k turner (9 Aug 2008)

dont know, how do I work that out? I think I read somewhere count how many pedals in 15 seconds and x4. Is that per leg (count one leg). will try that today, but my flat bits of road are only just that long, the rest is uphill and downhill, how does that coome into it?


----------

